
Mozilla's VPN launches out of beta in 6 countries - EvanWinget
https://vpn.mozilla.org/
======
woofcat
For those interested in the Privacy of the Service:

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/privacy/mozilla-
vpn/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/privacy/mozilla-vpn/)
[https://mullvad.net/en/help/no-logging-data-
policy](https://mullvad.net/en/help/no-logging-data-policy)

I'm always concerned when people claim to log absolutely nothing. How do they
legally survive out there? The Police come knocking for some CP being
distributed and they just shrug their shoulders and say "VPN Service"?

